
Show HN: My first iOS App on the App Store - jbrooksuk
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/contare/id792470342?ls=1&mt=8
======
itry
I would have made more then one app out of this. One app that remembers 0, one
that remembers 1, one app that remembers 2 and so on. So the user would not
have to pay for all the numbers he doesnt want to track anyhow. If you want to
remember "Appointment at 8" just download the appropriate app "Contare 8" and
be done with it.

By now my solution to remember "8" is to reinstall "Asphalt 8". But that takes
a while. Would be glad to have an easier solution.

~~~
jbrooksuk
Thanks...

The point is, I had an idea, I built it, I released it. I've not finished
developing it. For someone who isn't an iOS Developer, I feel like I've
achieved something.

~~~
itry
Now I see my post might sound like a critique. But it wasnt meant like that.
Just a weak attempt to be funny.

In fact I like the app and your attitude!

Congrats on getting your first app onto the app store. Its something I still
have to achieve.

~~~
jbrooksuk
Ah, I see. Well, thanks?

As I said, I've not stopped developing it. Now it's out there, I can continue
to develop it without feeling like I've let myself down by not hitting my MVP.
Check out my blog post to read more; [http://james.brooks.so/contare-my-first-
ios-app/](http://james.brooks.so/contare-my-first-ios-app/)

I've got another app that I'm working on too, but that is something I want to
release as a proper and worthy app.

~~~
itry
Yes, I already read it. Can you add an rss feed to your page so people can
subscribe to new posts?

~~~
jbrooksuk
There is an RSS feed!
[http://james.brooks.so/rss/](http://james.brooks.so/rss/)

~~~
itry
Thanks!

------
kurtle
Good job on launching something.

Two small things you can easily fix: * Your app icon corners are wonky,
probably because you aren't making them square for the large images. Apple
will do the cropping for you.

* Same thing with the screenshot, I would make sure it's the right resolution so you don't get artifacts.

But these are superficial things that you can fix easily. Congrats again for
launching.

~~~
jbrooksuk
Thanks!

I noticed that the app icon was weird. I realised earlier that it's because I
uploaded the rounded version rather than the square one.

Regarding the app store screenshots, I've uploaded the right sizes (taken on
iPhone 5 and simulator for iPhone 4) so I'm not sure what's happened there.

Thanks again :)

------
hugocaracoll
Congratulations on the lauch to app store. I had the same idea; count no. of
coffees, no. of cigarettes, no. of people, etc. A way to keep accountability
about something.

~~~
jbrooksuk
Thanks! I want to add a way of counting more than one number, so this would
definitely fill a need.

~~~
dillonchen13
How about swiping left or right (or any gesture really) brings up a new
number/page for that number? I'd hate to see the clean interface get changed
by another button.

~~~
jbrooksuk
Yeah that's one of the ideas I've got down at the moment. The other is a
hamburger menu?

I think swiping would fit better though, although there could be a lot of
swiping happening if you've got a few counters.

Also, editable titles would let you name your counter.

~~~
hugocaracoll
There are two types of "counter" that would fix my needs: a counter like (1,
2, 3.. and its datetime) and another one with just datetime info. With the
former you can count the regular stuff like the number of times you do
something and at what time. The latter can tell you at what time you do
specific actions, like waking up. This is a powerful thing as long as the user
wants to look critically at the gathered data.

Unfortunately I don't have an iPhone or any of the i-family gadgets.

------
jbrooksuk
The relevant blog post: [http://james.brooks.so/contare-my-first-ios-
app/](http://james.brooks.so/contare-my-first-ios-app/)

Yes, I know it's simple. It's not the best app. But I hit my MVP.

